# My goat has a swollen udder



## kdlyn74 (May 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but I'm desperate at the moment. My goat Charity is about 6 years old she is a Nubian/Alpine cross she has never been bred. Today I noticed that one of her udders is very swollen. It's warm to the touch but not necessarily hot. She acts like it is sensitive but she is a little funny about it when you touch her udders under ordinary circumstances. I have noticed that since winter she has started to look a little rough around the edges. She usually looks a bit worse for wear when she is losing her winter coat but I do believe that she has lost weight. She is usually quite plump to the point that you could almost think that she's pregnant. Can a goat get mastitis if it hasn't given birth? What can I do for her? I gave her an injection of penicillin. Which I will continue for 3 days. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should always do a full 7 day course of penicillin. She probably does have mastitis and yes, they can get it without being pregnant or in milk. I would see if you can milk her out. I would also do warm compresses and massage. Get Tomorrow mastitis treatment too.


----------



## kdlyn74 (May 18, 2013)

Thank You Karen
I am really stressing out, she has always been very healthy I have never had any problems at all and now when I am leaving for a 7 day trip in a week she is having a problem. UGH! In the morning I am making a trip to the farm store for the Tomorrow kit and some alfafa pellets, beet pulp and Vitamin B12.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good. I hope she will recover for you quickly.


----------

